# Found lost pigeon with tag on leg(SHU)???? ohio area



## tattoo121 (May 19, 2014)

I live is strongsville ohio and live on the 6th floor of an apartment building and recently found a white homing pigeon that landed on my balcony. It is very healthy and currently we are feeding it so we can try and get close enough to catch it. I have the numbers and wondered if anyone can tell me how I can find it's owner. I have called around to vets and looked all over the internet but the letters its has don't match any of my searches and the places I have called say it's not one they can look up.

I was only able to read it's tag cause I put the seed close enough to the glass balcony door and sat still enough to read it as the bird ate the food. I have had it righ by my feet eating but when you try to grab it it walks away and if you try to walk towards it after that it flys away but always comes back.


The tag reads: SHU 2013 396

Is there a way of catching it since I live so high up? Or is there another way to get it to go back to it's home?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome to PT
Thanx for feeding this lost bird.
He's white which makes him stand out and particularly vulnerable to hawk/predator attacks.
Until his owner is found,please try to catch him to help him and keep him safe.
To catch him you can use box-string trap. For that you would need a big card board/mesh wire box. Place the box where he comes to feed. All the 5 sides of the box should be closed,except for the bottom side. Elevate one side of the box with help of a stick and balance it with it and tie a long rope to the stick. Place the food under box near the other side where it touches the ground. Take the rope away with you and wait for the pigeon to take the bait. When he drops his guard eating, pull the rope at once. The box will fall over the pigeon and you'll have it trapped.


----------



## tattoo121 (May 19, 2014)

Ty Jass. Now after I catch it and if I can find a temporary cage is there a way to safely move the bird from the box to the cage without it flying all around my home? Maybe when it's sleeping?


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Pigeons, like many other birds, are pretty inactive at night, so that is the best time to move it IMO. Depending upon the size of your hand, most often, you can just wrap it over the bird's back and slip the legs between your fingers. This should immobilize the wings long enough to wrap your other hand around it and move it.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

SHU= Serbian Highflyer Union. If you catch it I can give the owners number. Try setting up a box propped up with a stick on string tied to the stick. Put feed under the box and when the bird goes to eat pull the stick. Good luck.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Also if it will eat right by your balcony door you could leave the door open and and put the food just inside. If you can get him inside he will be much easier for you to catch. You can temporarily keep in a cage such as a dog crate or guinea pig cage. In a pinch a laundry basket upside down will also work as a makeshift temporary home.


----------



## lindaAL (May 27, 2014)

*SHU 2013 399 blue band*

sorry to say, I too have found a white pigeon, SHU 2013 399

Fell out of the sky yesterday in Avon Lake, Ohio.

The bird was injured and died overnight.

if anyone has any contact info, please email me

thanks.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

There are pure white Serbian Highfliers all over the Cleveland,Ohio area. They are mostly in very bad shape. I know of 5 other people that have rescued them from near death. Were they used as ceremonial release birds? Also someone in the Cleveland area is releasing sick and injured pigeons at weddings that can't even fly.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Thank you for your concerns. All performing pigeons have to deal with the elements: like a BOP knocking a bird out of the sky, chasing them into buildings and windows, getting blown away by clouds, getting heat stroke, and some others. 
This is why many of us flyers respect our birds and try to minimize the losses while letting the birds get their full freedom to exercise and do whatever they must to overcome their obstacles of life.


----------



## JustConcerned (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm torn on the issue of returning the birds. I've been told by multiple, unconnected people that the racing pigeons who are no longer competitive - they aren't strong enough, lose their homing ability, are injured, etc - are simply killed, like wringing their necks, or released at a race knowing the bird can't make it. Because it's all about winning and if they can't, they're useless. I'm all for returning a beloved animal to it's home, but... I guess the question is how do you know the owner cares? Although I guess if they don't they just won't bother to pick it up or make arrangements...


----------



## dmorley44 (Jul 31, 2014)

*SHU Club President*

Hello,
My parents live in your building and we see the white bird also. I searched on the internet for Serbian Highfliers Union. Didn't find anything but I did find the Tri-state Serbian Highfliers Club. I sent an email to the president of the club and he called me all within about an hour. He said that he has/had friends that have the Serbian Highfliers and they live in the Strongsville area. If you can catch the bird, he will contact his friends and if they do not respond he will send you a postage paid container to ship the bird to him. 

I sent you a private message with his information.

I am so glad that I stumbled onto this website while I was looking for more information about your visiting white pigeon. We were worried that he/she may not make it through the winter. I learned that the owners put new identification rings on the birds' legs every year so I would say that white pigeon has been flying around loose since sometime last year.

I hope that you can help the bird. If you have any questions, please contact me at [email protected].

Denise Morley


----------



## dmorley44 (Jul 31, 2014)

*New visitor*

Hello Tattoo121,
I hear that your white SH visitor now has brought a friend with him to visit, a gray highflier. Maybe from the same loft?


----------



## tattoo121 (May 19, 2014)

OK here is a picture of the Grey and white bird . Don't mind the yellow one it's a parakeet that somehow appeared the other day and follows around the pigeons.


----------



## tattoo121 (May 19, 2014)

If I do catch both of them I would need a quick reply to have them picked up cause I have nothing to put them in and would hate to keep them in a box. They are both very healthy and great fliers.


----------



## dmorley44 (Jul 31, 2014)

*The Bird Whisperer*

Hello Tattoo121,
And now you've got a parakeet visitor! I think you just might be the Bird Whisperer!! Nice photo.


----------



## tattoo121 (May 19, 2014)

haha thanks! My friends call me the bird lady The hard part about catching them is all the other birds that come by when there is food. My balcony gets taken over by finch birds any time I put food out. should I just stop feeding them and hope they fly somewhere else where maybe someone else can catch them?

They sleep on my neighbors window every night if I didn't live up so high and could reach the window that would make it easier but not able to do that.

How do you think it survived through the last winter if it has been lost for a year?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

If you can get the band number I will give you the owners contact info


----------



## tattoo121 (May 19, 2014)

The band number is posted in the first post of this posting. I have already called vets to track it and it doesn't pull up in any data base


----------



## eelipp (Sep 1, 2016)

outcold00 said:


> If you can get the band number I will give you the owners contact info


I found a bird today in Harrison Township, MI. SHU 2016 604. Can you please help me find the owner?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

eelipp said:


> I found a bird today in Harrison Township, MI. SHU 2016 604. Can you please help me find the owner?


Hey thats my bird. I will pm you my number.
Thanks


----------



## Fishers46038 (Oct 17, 2016)

outcold00 said:


> Hey thats my bird. I will pm you my number.
> Thanks


We just sent you a message re: a pigeon that has adopted us 
SHU 2016 1019


----------



## Kellybluebird (Jan 24, 2018)

*Found band*

My boyfriend found a band in Monroe Township, NJ on a fox hole. SHU 2014 1877. Is this from a Pigeon from Ohio?


----------



## Kittysherbs (8 mo ago)

outcold00 said:


> SHU= Serbian Highflyer Union. If you catch it I can give the owners number. Try setting up a box propped up with a stick on string tied to the stick. Put feed under the box and when the bird goes to eat pull the stick. Good luck.


I found a white pigeon - yes, Serbian Highflyer Union - SHU 2021 1112. You have a way to find the owner? you can text me at 216/544-7306. thanks


----------



## Kittysherbs (8 mo ago)

Kittysherbs said:


> I found a white pigeon - yes, Serbian Highflyer Union - SHU 2021 1112. You have a way to find the owner? you can text me at 216/544-7306. thanks


I'm in the Cleveland, Ohio, area. I'm told there is a guy in the Parma area that has some of these, but the person didn't know his name or any contact for him.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Sometimes the bird's owner may not want them back because they aren't homing properly and therefore aren't worth keeping for the owner's purposes (either racing or for release at events such as weddings.)









Pigeons & Leg Bands - NE Pigeon Supplies


How much is the life of a pigeon worth? Contents show 1 The Upside 2 Banded Pigeons – To Return Or Not To Return? 2.1 Clip-Ons 2.2 Second Place Is First Loser 2.3 The Fairy Tale Factor 3 Pets And Banding 4 Freeing Birds From Bands 5 Bottom Line Often, that depends very much on … Pigeons & Leg...




nepigeonsupplies.com


----------



## Kittysherbs (8 mo ago)

That's distressful, but I get it, I suppose. still not right. I've got a call into a rescue and requested to join that facebook page. I see the rescue is on their page. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

It is a difference of whether one values life for what it is, or for what gains can be had from other living creatures. A very basic test of one's personality or spirituality. Although the disregard for the doves is indeed distressing, it is the use of them for gain which ensures that they, unlike many other birds, aren't at all likely to die-off completely.

Decline of the North American avifauna









New report reveals huge declines in Europe’s birds


A new study on breeding birds in the EU shows one out of every six birds over nearly a 40 -year period has been lost. Overall, we have lost around 600 million breeding birds in the EU since 1980.




www.birdlife.org


----------

